# Projet Tsunami, des graphistes pour le Japon



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Le Projet *Tsunami* est le projet d'une communauté artistique (dont fait partie CFSL.net,  Forum consacré au graphisme, à l'illustration, au dessin, à la bande  dessinée bd, au manga), qui souhaite venir en aide aux victimes du  séisme au Japon, en collectant des oeuvres (dessins, photos...) qui  seront mis en vente aux enchères ; le bénéfice de ces ventes ira à un  organisme, Give2Asia.

Je  poste cette information pour qu'elle soit connue des graphistes,  illustrateurs, dessinateurs, photographes... qui seraient parmi vous et  qui souhaiteraient participer ; ou si vous avez dans vos connaissances  des graphistes, illustrateurs... à qui vous pourriez relayer cette info.

Le  projet est actuellement polarisé sur deux axes : une vente aux enchères  des originaux, et la publication d'un ouvrage regroupant les oeuvres.  L'équipe effectue bien sûr une sélection des oeuvres afin de proposer un  ouvrage et une vente de qualité, pour le plus d'impact possible. 

Je suis à dispo en mp pour toute autre information, dans la mesure de ma propre information. 

_Dans le cas où ce sujet ne serait pas placé au bon endroit, je remercie la modération de veiller à le resituer._


----------



## magicPDF (17 Mars 2011)




----------



## ranxerox (17 Mars 2011)

merci de l'info : )


----------



## boddy (17 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Oh. Merci à vous de votre accueil à cette info.


----------



## Selthis (18 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup !
Bon bah c'est parti


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2011)

b r a v o  ! ! !


----------



## MisterDrako (27 Mars 2011)

C'est une super initiative...

avec ton accord je pourrai relayer cela sur d'autres forum ou je participe...

plus on touche de monde et mieux c'est pour soutenir 
nos amis Japonais dans leur douleur...

par contre comment les personnes pourront te contacter si besoin...?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Salut, MisterDrako,
Mais.. oui, n'hésite pas à partager ; tu peux copier mon post (liens inclus) ou en faire un autre. 
Me contacter, c'est possible en mp sur chaque forum différent où j'ai mis cette info. Mais moins utile que de s'adresser directement aux liens de contacts des principaux acteurs de cette initiative : Projet Tsunami, CFSL.net ou Give2Asia. Les liens actifs sont dans mon post. 

Plus d'infos sur les participations *ICI*.
Les oeuvres doivent être au format JPG, avec une largeur minimale  de 1000 pixels (afin de pouvoir les utiliser en bannière).
Les dessins doivent tous arriver par email *avant le 10 Avril minuit* pour les présélections !
La vente aux enchères aura lieu le 30 Avril à 18h, à la galerie Arludik à Paris.

Bonne journée !


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Autant j'approuve l'initiative, autant je ne peux cependant m'empécher de m'interroger sur l'absence d'une réaction similaire il y a un an lors du tremblement de terre d'Haïti qui fit 230 000 morts, 300 000 blessés et 1,2 million de sans-abris selon ouiquipède, soit dix fois plus qu'au Japon.


----------



## Niconemo (28 Mars 2011)

Pas de réaction similaire pour Haïti ? Le bélier souffrirait-il d'Alzheimer ? 
Je me souviens moi d'une mobilisation sans précédents (même si on les a bien vite oubliés : ils sont toujours dans la panade).

Même ici, sur ce forum Portfolio, je me rappelle avoir vu passer des illustrations ou des photos mises aux enchères&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Autant j'approuve l'initiative, autant je ne peux cependant m'empécher de m'interroger sur l'absence d'une réaction similaire il y a un an lors du tremblement de terre d'Haïti qui fit 230 000 morts, 300 000 blessés et 1,2 million de sans-abris selon ouiquipède, soit dix fois plus qu'au Japon.


Pour Haïti, il y a eu différentes initiatives&#8230;
J'ai participé à l'une d'entre elle, qui réunissait dessinateurs et écrivains...
Si j'en parle, c'est parce que j'en ai eu un retour (pas être pressé!), il y aura un portfolio à la vente, sous quelle forme je n'en sais encore rien pour l'instant...
Plus de news... quand j'en aurais...  








Romuald a dit:


> Au temps pour moi :rose:




ÉDIT : l'image que je poste est évidemment la mienne, me permettrait pas de mettre celles d'autres auteurs...


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Au temps pour moi :rose:


_Autant suspend ton vol et l'orthographe s'envole ! _

*Otan* (Organisation du traité de l'Atlantique Nord) *suspend tes vols* (ex: en Libye).

*Autant pour moi* (_cest autant derreur que lon peut mettre à mon actif_).

*Au temps suspend ton vol* (si l'aiguille du temps pouvait mettre un terme à sa course effrénée).


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2011)

Une petite clarification d'un posteur.. "passé"...



BackCat a dit:


> Bon.. je sens que je vais devoir la refaire, mon explication de texte.
> 
> Alors...
> 
> ...



vBull a un peu de mal à retranscrire la prose du Chat...


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Petit HS pédagogique à l'intention de qui de droit, que la modération veuille bien m'excuser.

Au temps pour moi, au temps pour les crosses.
Expression militaire signifiant 'on reprend au (premier) temps (du présentez arme, reposez armes)' pour moi (si c'est le juteux qui s'est trompé) ou pour les crosses (si ce sont les troufions qui n'ont pas reposé les armes (les crosses par terre, à l'époque) avec suffisament d'ensemble pour qu'on n'entende qu'un seul bruit).

Aujourd'hui déformé par certains en 'autant pour moi' (qui peut à la rigueur signifier quelque chose) et 'autant pour les crosses' (qui ne signifie rien).

Fin du HS 

Edit

Titi, tu aurais pu avoir l'obligeance de ne pas me griller, c'est moi qui suis visé après tout


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2011)

"*De la diff&#233;renciation de au temps et autant dans la locution "au temps/autant pour moi"*

Les deux orthographes de cette locution existent mais a priori ne s'appliquent pas dans les m&#234;mes situations.
*Au temps pour moi* est issue d'une expression militaire. Dans la discipline_ d'ordre serr&#233;_   qui consiste entre autres &#224; faire accomplir aux militaires   toute une panoplie de mouvements la plupart du temps destin&#233;e   aux d&#233;fil&#233;s, on observe une rythmique, la plupart du   temps accord&#233;e &#224; de la musique. Des marches pour   &#234;tre pr&#233;cis.
Dans tous les mouvements il y a un "meneur". Soit le plus   grad&#233;, soit le plus grand de la troupe, les militaires dans   cette discipline &#233;tant align&#233;s par tailles   d&#233;croissantes. Le plus grand est appel&#233; "homme de   base" et c'est sur lui que se base le reste du groupement pour tous les   mouvements. Quand cet &#233;talon se trompe, ce qui arrive souvent   notamment lors des r&#233;p&#233;titions, l'usage militaire  veut  qu'on reprenne sous son ordre. Le code des arm&#233;es a   fix&#233; cet ordre sous la locution "au temps pour moi", qui   signifie en extension : "on reprend au premier temps (du mouvement) sur   mon impulsion". Au fil du temps, cette expression est  assimil&#233;e  &#224; une excuse. Sous-entendu : excusez moi,  on reprend. Dans le  langage commun parl&#233;, aujourd'hui, il est  tr&#232;s courant  quand on se trompe de reprendre ces termes et  l'emploi de "au temps  pour moi" d&#233;passe le simple cadre  militaire.
*Autant pour moi*, quant &#224; elle, remplace  plut&#244;t  l'intention de dire "pour moi aussi". Un exemple simple  : dans un bar,  le gar&#231;on vient prendre votre commande et  celle d'un ami.  "Qu'est-ce que vous prenez ?" Ce &#224; quoi votre  ami  r&#233;pond : "Une bi&#232;re s'il vous pla&#238;t" et   l&#224;, il conviendrait que vous disiez "autant pour moi" quand on   vous pose la m&#234;me question ou qu'on se retourne vers vous.

Voil&#224; de quoi moudre votre grain si vous cherchez &#224; &#234;tre pr&#233;cis.

Maintenant, le m&#233;semploi de ces deux expressions ainsi que   l'&#233;volution de la langue fran&#231;aise (&#224; mon   corps d&#233;fendant...) tend &#224; faire accepter ce   f&#226;cheux amalgame dont je continuerai de d&#233;crire   l'emploi dans ces lignes. Ne vous en d&#233;plaise 

Voil&#224;.

Et ce coup-ci, je bookmarque parce que bon... c'est long &#224; produire tout &#231;a.

En substance, donc, merci Mado  :love:"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-"Can you repeat?" 

        I blink, stupidly. I'm certainly not quite awake yet. 

        Heero is standing in front of me, beside my bed. I look at him, eyes slightly          bulging. There's no way I really heard what I believe I heard.

        -"Excuse-me, I'm not quite awake... " I add with a nervous smile. "Can you          repeat, please?"[/FONT]


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2011)

Un p'tit effort...


----------

